# sounds and antics



## piddy feet (Jan 7, 2014)

this past fall while at work this white pigeon with what appeared to be a broken wing walked into my life.She wasnt much of a challenge to "catch". I work in a very rural area and my employer has a few dogs. I didnt think a wounded bird of this size would last long. A trip to the vet proved a few things:1 wing is broke but not "life threatening" 2 we just could not afford the bill and 3 no one can read the appearent RFID tag on her foot.

She (we have not sexed her) has become a welcome part of our family with free reign to roam (within watchful site of course). She is highly affectionate and as this is my first bird I was surprised to see the obvious "pleasure" she shows when i come home from work or when we let her out of the cage we have for her sleeping.

And this leads me to my questions. She has a couple of antics which we are trying to interpret. In the AM when I open the cage she will "coo" heartily, run out and then "fan" her tail feathers, push them to the ground and "headbutt" my fingers lightly. She does this 2 or 3 times then she will "strut" in a circle. My wife thinks shes being "aggressive" or attempting a "mating" thing. Other times (this bird seems moody like a cat....lol) she will lower down on her legs..lower her head and "grunt"...again is this a "mating" thing?

She loves attention, she will "peck" at our feet lightly, jump on our presented foot and ride the "elevator" up....she is a shoulder bird, loves to perch on mine or the wifes. If i or the wife go to the kitchen once we let her down she "piddy's" her feet following us. I never have considered myself a "bird" person (although i have 10 pet turtles) I have come to love this bird as much as any dog or cat i have had.

Our white pigeon Bird


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

lol....... My guess is she is really a HE . The behaviors you are describing is exactly what a cock bird does to his mate .

Your pigeon is very cute !


----------



## piddy feet (Jan 7, 2014)

thx Darren...i saw some comments in another thread after i posted this and yes...me guessin' "she" is a "he"....Bird has not picked "one" person to attach to....he is equally happy to see or the wife. Granted I am the one the puts him to bed and lets him out in the morn., but he does his little dance when i come home from work!!...Bird likes being in what ever room i am in....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He's very cute.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I use to be able to go out and sit in my loft and my little mate would land on my head and preen my ears....he eventually found a girlfriend and I got dumped like a HOT potatoe . Lets hope this doesn't happen for a long while .

You have a beautiful bird and I am glad you found him !


----------



## Carolina Bird (Jan 19, 2009)

*Pet Feral Pigy- "male"*

I too have a rescued male pigeon. I got him before he had flight feathers and bringing him home meant saving his life. He displays the same as your boy. Right after learning to fly he had a mishap and broke his wing in the shoulder area and was unable to be saved. He is now 5 yrs old and a major part of the family. My Milton has brought so much happiness I don't regret paying the large vet bills to keep him with us. The only difference in your boy and mine is Milton is never caged and has his ramps and nests located throughout the house. For the past month he has been trying to hatch a toilet paper roll, he sits on it for hours. I would like to find him a real bird to snuggle up with, he deserves to be as happy as possible. Love you boy and he will give you years of happiness!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Often on here people are looking to place birds that cannot be released. I'm hoping you can find Milton a friend on here.


----------



## piddy feet (Jan 7, 2014)

well an update on Bird....Bird started acting really funny with "new" antics....namely NEST BUILDING!! and well sure anough one afternoon we discovered he was a she!!!...yes Bird has laid 2 eggs 2days apart. They are not fertile (using the chicken egg/light test) and after about 10 days of nesting and mild aggression when on the nest SHE is back to her lovey-dovey self.....was great watching her build her nest, we ran some clean paper thru a shredder and she loved it!! When we would come into the bedroom she would coo lightly and then leave the nest while we sat there...shed go potty get something to eat then come back to the nest and "shoo" us away.....she is so funny!! not sure why the "he/she" confusion I figured the antics would be self explanatory but...well...I have goofy friends...


----------

